# Giving ADD/ADHD affected kids coffee, Red Bull, Mt. Dew, ShockWave, etc.



## Sanny (Mar 19, 2006)

*Food / Drink Products: Coffee etc. (Caffeine)*

Caffeine is a mild central nervous system (CNS) stimulant that is available in a number of beverages like coffee, tea, soft drinks etc., and also as measured dose tablets in over-the-counter products like NoDoz etc..

Caffeine is not as potent as psychostimulant medications like Ritalin (Methylphenidate), but may be strong enough to help some individuals with milder forms of ADD/ADHD. CNS stimulants increase levels of the neurotransmitter chemicals dopamine, norepinephrine and serotonin. Higher levels of dopamine are thought to reduce hyperactivity, while an increase in norepinephrine improves attention.

NOTE: Depending on its strength, 1 - 8 oz. cup of brewed coffee contains between 40 - 180 mg. of caffeine. 1 - 12 oz. soft drink contains between 36 - 90 mg. caffeine. Energy / caffeine drinks like Red Bull etc. typically contain ingredients like: caffeine (about as much as a cup of coffee, and twice as much as typical cola drinks); vitamins like B-12 and niacin; amino acids like Taurine; herbal stimulants like green tea leaf extract, guarana and ginseng; and sugar.

I think all of our foster kids have suffered from varying forms and different levels of ADD/ADHD so I thought I knew a lot. I've been doing some research about medications and other options to cope with it - our most recent foster addition to the family has struggled with it in a big way.

ADD/ADHD issues have come up before on the forum and I thought some of you might be interested. I know this blew me away, because everyone I've ever known has preached about keeping kids away from caffeinated beverages. Sugar and processed junk food are still a huge NO NO, but I had to share some of what I've learned recently, AND a way to test yourself or your children to get an idea of whether or not you might have some level of ADD/ADHD. I've bookmarked and saved all the websites, and if you start looking specifically for this you actually will find a lot about it. I think all of our foster kids have suffered from varying forms and different levels of ADD/ADHD so I thought I knew a lot. I've been doing some research about medications and other options to cope with it - our most recent foster child addition to the family has struggled with it in a big way.

Because their brains are wired differently, coffee and energy drinks will have an opposite effect on them and help them calm down, relax and focus. I found a website started by a teacher who had a son that couldn't take any of the traditional medications because they made him sick and he is 11 years old and she has him drink a coffee drink in the morning before school and again after school before starting on his homework. it has made a huge difference for her son.

Also, if you have a kid on one of the prescribed medications, they may still have episodes of uncontrollable hyper-activity and if that happens if you give them this sort of drink it will calm them down and relax them.

Having said all that, if you are someone that can't drink much coffee because you get all jittery and can't sleep, you probably don't have any form of ADD/ADHD but if you can drink all you want and it makes you feel relaxed and calm and focused, guess what.....you probably have it yourself on some level.

*Here are a few quotes that I saved from some of the research I've been doing.*

_I can't really answer in a scientific manner, but being a seventeen year-old who has had ADHD all his life, I can say from personal experience that caffeine doesn't have the same effect on me it does on most people. Instead of making me more active and stimulated, it actually has more of a "calm-down" effect; I actually drink a caffeinated drink like tea or coffee before I go to bed or before I take a test because I find it helps me to relax. Scientifically, I can't explain this, but trust me -- it works._

"I am 42 years old. I was started on Dexedrine when I was 12 and was on it for 24 years. I then switched to Cylert for 6 years. These drugs got me through Electrical Engineering school. Without the drugs, I would be digging ditches for a living. I was failing grade school. With the drugs, I aced school and enjoyed it. But I had to get off the drugs last year (Cylert was making me dizzy, I thought). After 30 years of the drugs "helping me", I was very afraid. I was worried if I could keep my job. I believe the combination of being on the Atkins diet and 2 cups of coffee (one in the morning and one at NOON) has keep my ADHD in check."

"Research has proven that caffeine is an effective stimulant for managing the symptoms of ADD/ADHD in adults and children. Caffeine assists the brain to focus and stay on task. Many children that struggle with inattentiveness can be helped by a small amount of caffeine. Research is also showing that many adults that state "I just can't get moving without my morning coffee", actually have undiagnosed ADD and are self-medicating very effectively with the all natural stimulant of caffeine. Also, new research has shown that 2 ounces of caffiene every hour (less for children, of course) is very effective in sustaining long term attention and avoids afternoon brain fog. It is said to be more effective than drinking a mammoth cup in the morning, as large amounts of caffeine cause blood sugar levels to rise, adding to fatigue and brain fog. Protein is also helpful for ADD/ADHD."

"It's funny, I was just recently diagnosed with ADHD in my early 20's. In college I never used caffeine to try to stay up and study. The few times I did take large doses of caffeine, I fell asleep. On two occasions I took 6 caffeine pills (I'm not big on moderation), and another time I had two triple espressos. Each time I did so to try to stay up, and each time I was in bed within two hours. I remember telling people that once, and I got so much flack from them (That's impossible, you're clearly eggagerating), so I stopped telling people. In retrospect, that was a clear sign that I was ADHD. Just like everyone else here, caffeine (all stimulants) seem to do very little for me (other than calming me down). Meanwhile, sedatives kick my rear. I take sleeping pills because my ADHD meds can make it difficult to sleep, but I have to take half or a quarter or a pill (always on the lowest dosage possible for the medication) if I want any chance of being awake and functional before evening the next day. Anyone else with ADHD find they have a similar reaction?"

"I am still a child myself, however I am fourteen years old and have been diagnosed with ADHD. For the last seven years I have been on Adderall XR, and I too noticed short intervals of uncontrollable hyperactivity. I then upped my dosage of Adderall from 15mg to 25mg which periodically stopped my outbreaks. However I also have found that my medicine has caused emotional problems for me such as, not being able to control my anger, or not being able to openly share how I felt with anyone. I don't much care for coffee, but I love Coca-Cola so everyday on top of my medicine I have a few cans of pop when needed. When I start to feel jittery I just pop open another can. This, I would have to say has been the most effective way of calming my nerves and works almost immediately."

Anyway, thought this might interest those that have dealt with it. Can you imagine the teachers reaction if I sent a child to school with a can of Red Bull for snack time??? :new_shocked:


----------



## Minimor (Mar 19, 2006)

Interesting. I have this co-worker at work that is supposed to be getting trained to do back-up for a higher position. I've told the boss it is impossible, the guy cannot learn anything, partly because he can't seem to focus on the task at hand--he'll start without comprehension at the document then suddenly put it down & go flitting off elsewhere in the office to do something else less demanding (and sadly return later to the document thinking he suddenly knows all there is to know about processing that document!




: ) I have said more than once that this person is an adult version of ADD (though maybe not so adult? He is 50 next week & behaves like a 6 year old most of the time. ) He likes to believe he is into healthy eating/healthy living & so avoids coffee & most of the time doesn't drink soft drinks either.

Edited to add--my assumption would have been that if this guy drank coffee we'd be peeling him off the ceiling, but hmmm, in view of what Sanny posted....we need to take him down & force feed him some double strength coffee, & maybe he'll then be able to focus & learn??? Believe me, at this point my co-worker (she is the one chiefly in charge of training him, since I refused to do it) & I are ready to try anything!!


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd gladly give a child caffiene vs some of the meds they are plying them with these days. Funny that my grandma must have figured this one out because she would give both my cousin and I coffee, with lots of cream, when we were being bratty and misbehaving and it seemed to mellow us both right out.

Now Sanny since you posted another thread about being awake for 25 hours, have you been doing some research on yourself with the Red Bull stuff? :lol:


----------



## bfogg (Mar 19, 2006)

I have to confess I have known this for a long time,anyone that works really closely with these kids know it. Because some parents of these kids will get the pills for 2 months then not get a refill for 3 months or take the pills themselves, so many of these poor kids are on off on off it is child abuse in my opinion.

We are so tempted to give a cup of coffee, of course we can't but it does work.

And all the hubbub about kids who are not ADHD on stimulants well if you give an ADHD child a stimulant you cannot pick them out of a roomful of children,for once in their lives they are just like the rest they can concentrate etc... if a non ADHD child is given a stimulant well you will see a kid running around like crazy on speed and you will know right away thats a no no!

However like anything else,you would not to tell some parents about this you know what I mean!

Have a great Sunday,

Bonnie


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 19, 2006)

Yep. Twenty years ago I had an Autistic hyperactive kid on coffee- it worked so well we had the whole class on it.

Around the time I found this out we had a foal born, a very well bred Arab, she had an accident and we ended up bucket raising her from day one, so I was milking colostrum out the whole nine yards.

Long story short I was sleeping with the foal when the Vet came to check her out.

He decided she needed a stimulant as she was not trying too hard to do much, and I was still groggy.

We lay back down again and I wrapped the foal up in the blanket and we went back to sleep. The sort of alarms Mothers get about babies went off about ten minutes later. I actually _heard_ a voice saying " stimulants have the opposite effects on hyperactive children"

The foals heartbeat was getting slower and slower, I leapt up, dragged the foal up, screaming for help.

Our Vet, luckily , had a radio phone (long before cells) and his surgery rang him and sent him back.

Much against his better judgement he gave her a small amount of sedative.

She perked up almost immediately and, after an hour our (Very experienced Vet) left saying"you learn something every day."



:

Do not give stimulants to new born, highly bred foals!!!


----------



## tifflunn (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes I am aware of the effects of caffiene on children with add- we have found them to be positive but do not last for long lengths of time- and the child feels like a yo- yo- but it seems to work for short periods- ie.. on a medication holiday- and they know they are going to really need to concentrate on something for an 1 hr.

Tiffany

- B- 12 is also something that we have tried and it does seem to work with longer periods.

There is another upside to the caffiene theroy- The kids still have their appetite.


----------



## runamuk (Mar 19, 2006)

I also have known about this for a long time. My oldest son will occasionally get a head ache and a small cup of coffee works better than ibuprofen or tylenol. It also often works on an overstimulated child who isn't add/adhd.


----------

